# Ti ou ibook ?



## MAR69 (22 Novembre 2002)

Salut,


je vais m'acheter un portable très prochainement et mon choix est porté sur un ibook 800 combo jusqu'à ce que j'arrive à la f... (sans la nommer)où les promos sur le stock récent sont sortis : et là hésitation avec un PB ti combo qui se trouve au alentour de 17000fr.
Biensûr la différence de prix est importante (6000fr) mais les machines les sont aussi.
Mon impression est qu'un PBti à ce prix là est une affaire mais je me trompe peut être... Je n'est jamais regardé cette machine, pensant qu'elle était surdimensionnée et surtout trop chère, mais peut être vaut elle un  effort...
j'utilise mon ordi de façon très"moderne"(sur le plan marketing !) : bureautique, internet, photos++et vidéo familialede+en+
Sur le plan connectique quelles sont les grosses différences avec ibook et notamment  concernat la vidéo : connection à une TV pour DVD/ex
Bref un  petit conseil entre un ibook 800 tout neuf de chez apple et un PB combo tout neuf aussi mais d'une génération inférieure donc d'un prix attractif.


----------



## benR (22 Novembre 2002)

euh... c'est un Ti combien ?

au niveau de la connectique, les deux ordis sont équivalents, a priori...
pour brancher à la télé ils ont tous les deux une sortie VGA, donc pas de souci de ce côté là...

Je pense que ton choix doit plus se faire en fontion du prix (c'est important 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), et aussi de la taille/encombrement (si tu comptes bouger beaucoup avec ton portable)


----------



## Jean lefort2 (22 Novembre 2002)

Tout dépend de ton utilité car il est vrai que le TI c'est autre chose.

Mais voilà moi j'ai comme tu peux le voir dans ma signature un TI 550 que j'adore mais  le pb du TI c'est le transport.

Et oui car un TI dans le train ou en cours cela impressionne alors qu'un Ibook passe plus inapérçu surtout en 12".

Pour cette raison je vais prochainement faire l'acquisition d'un Ibook 700 cd, le nouveau mais en bas de gamme car je ne l'utiliserais que pour regarder des DIVX  dans le train ou faire de la bureautique.

Donc mon TI pour les logiciels comme PHOTOSHOP... et le IBBOK pour Iphoto...


----------



## MarcMame (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr />*au niveau de la connectique, les deux ordis sont équivalents, a priori...
pour brancher à la télé ils ont tous les deux une sortie VGA, donc pas de souci de ce côté là...*<hr /></blockquote>
Une TV n'acceptera jamais une connection VGA, au mieux du RGB mais les fréquences de raffraichissement ne sont pas compatibles.
L'iBook permet seulement une sortie composite vidéo (plutôt pourrie d'ailleurs) pour le branchement sur TV.
Le Ti permet, en plus de la composite, une sortie S-Video de bien meilleure qualitée. De plus, le Ti autorise le mode étendu (2 images distinct sur les écrans), ce qui n'est pas possible avec un iBook (miroir uniquement)
Donc, non, il ne sont pas équivalent sur ce plan.
Le Ti a en plus un port PCMCIA et un ethernet en 1000BaseT contre 100BaseT pour l'iBook.
Sans parler de la carte mère qui tourne à 133Mhz au lieu de 100.


----------



## MAR69 (22 Novembre 2002)

Il me semble que c'est un 667...
Il est vrai que ce qui m'intéresse dans un portable c'est son côté"transportable"et donc sa solidité. Je pense qu'il n'y a pas photo.
Mon utilisation : déjà abordée
 Pour la connectique je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle soit strictement identique 
Port VGA : est ce qui me sert à me brancher à un "barco" pour faire des présentations ??
Puis-je grâce à cette sortie VGA brancher le portable sur une TV et profiter de celle ci pour regarder un DVD ? Il me semble que sur le Ti il existe une sortie s-vidéo, oui, non ?à quoi sert t'elle ?
Petit clin d'oeil à cette utilisation future des portables : ibook pour iphoto et Ti pour photoshop. Tu fais la même chose pour les voitures ? smart pout la ville, mercedes pour autoroute et land cruiser pour la campagne...


----------



## MAR69 (22 Novembre 2002)

désolé j'avais pas vu la dernière réponse.
Donc si je pige bien pas de DVD sur TV avec ibook ?? condamné à regarder film sur écran 12' ? dans le TGV no problem mais on n'y ai pas tous les jours non plus, il faut le dire !! Par contre regarder un DVD dans une chambre d'hôtel ou en vacances sur TV c'est vraiment un plus.
Port PCMIA : aujourd'hui franchement je vois pas à quoi cela pourrait me servir !
l'idéal serait un ibook avec une sortie S-vidéo ...
Existe t-il un moyen de brancher un ibook su une TV avec un résultat digne d'un DVD ?? J'en demande peut être trop, non ?


----------



## cham (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MAR69:</font><hr />* l'idéal serait un ibook avec une sortie S-vidéo ...
Existe t-il un moyen de brancher un ibook su une TV avec un résultat digne d'un DVD ?? J'en demande peut être trop, non ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Yes ! Il suffit d'acheter le câble adéquat sur l'AppleStore &gt; Accessoires &gt; Câbles &amp; hubs

_Adaptateur vidéo  iBook
Le câble adaptateur vidéo Apple pour iBook a été spécialement conçu afin de permettre aux utilisateurs de connecter leur iBook (sortie vidéo) à des périphériques S-vidéo ou composite. Cet adaptateur se branche sur le port combiné vidéo VGA/S-Vidéo/Composite intégré à votre nouvel iBook.
Remarque : uniquement compatible avec liBook équipé dun port combiné VGA/S-Vidéo/Composite. Utilisez un câble VGA Apple _[NDLR fourni en standard]_ pour toute sortie vidéo VGA (connexion à un moniteur VGA)._

Prix : 29.90 

En outre l'iBook a maintenant une carte video de 32 Mo (sauf le 12" CD-ROM) donc il supporte très bien le mode bureau étendu (différent de miroir) mais il faut faire une bidouille. Tu peux rechercher ça sur  MacBidouille.


----------



## MAR69 (22 Novembre 2002)

c'est génial

mais si c'est en vente sur le store pourquoi faut-il une bidouille ?
ou alors la bidouille : uniquement pour bénéficier du "bureau étendu" mais que sa quo ce this big desktop ?
Ouai je sais, suis pas doué mais je me soigne...
Quel est véritablement le résultat que l'on obtient avec cet adaptateur miracle ? la même chose que sur l'écran ? la qualité est-elle au rendez vous ? quelle est la taille de l'image à l'écran...J'en ai ecore d'autres comme ça mais je les garde pour le moment.


----------



## Phuture (22 Novembre 2002)

Salut,

J'ai eu exactement le même cas de conscience que le tien !
Sauf qu'en plus, ma copine travaillant dans le groupe PPR, j'ai eu droit à 8% de remise en plus, ce qui m'a fait le Ti 667 à 15 500 Frf....
Par contre, attention : les stocks il y a une semaine étaient déja hyper limités (je crois qu'à Paris, il ne restait plus que 2 machines à la FNAC Italie, et j'en ai pris une).

Mon précédent ordi était un Ibook 600 DVD.

Après une semaine passée avec mon Ti, voici mes premières conclusion :
Au niveau des sensation globales, la différence n'est pas si flagrante que ça (donc je pense que ça doit être encore plus proche si l'on compare a l'Ibook 800), sauf dans certains cas précis. Par exemple, dans Itunes, l'import depuis un CD se faisait sur l'ibook 600 à 5-6 x. Sur le Ti, c'est plutot à 10-11 x.

L'ibook est vraiment super pratique, il est minuscule. La contrepartie, c'est que l'écran est quand même vraiment petit... J'avais réglé le problème en utilisant un 17'' à la maison : confort d'utilisation en fixe, portabilité exemplaire en nomade.
L'écran du Titanium est vraiment plus agréable : plus lumineux, plus grand (regarder des DVD est un bonheur). Et puis, ayant conservé mon 17'', je bénéficie du mode bureau étendu à la maison.

Si tu doit utiliser ton micro uniquement en nomade, le plus de l'Ibook est sa facile de transport. Par contre, si tu doit l'utiliser principalement en fixe, et accessoirement le transporter (ce qui est mon cas), son écran est vraiement petit, donc soit un écran complémentaire est le bienvenu, soit opter pour le Ti et son écran plus grand peut apporter un confort supplémentaire.

De toutes façons, l'un comme l'autre sont des super machines. Ce qui m'a décidé, c'est le fait de pouvoir m'offrir une machine qui généralement est au-dela de mes possibilités financières.


----------



## cham (22 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MAR69:</font><hr />* c'est génial

mais si c'est en vente sur le store pourquoi faut-il une bidouille ?
ou alors la bidouille : uniquement pour bénéficier du "bureau étendu" mais que sa quo ce this big desktop ?
Ouai je sais, suis pas doué mais je me soigne...
Quel est véritablement le résultat que l'on obtient avec cet adaptateur miracle ? la même chose que sur l'écran ? la qualité est-elle au rendez vous ? quelle est la taille de l'image à l'écran...J'en ai ecore d'autres comme ça mais je les garde pour le moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Bon A-L-O-R-S  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

L'iBook peut envoyer une image sur tout type d'écran. Dans la boîte d'origine, Apple fournit un adaptateur pour les écrans utilisant la norme VGA (écrans d'ordi, rétroprojecteurs). Si tu veux utiliser la norme composite ou la S-Video (TV), tu dois acheter le câble optionnel dont je t'ai parlé plus haut (attenttion : ne commande pas celui que tu as déjà ! ils se ressemblent).
Sachant que le S-Video n'est pas utilisé sur les TV d'entrée de gamme, ça ne te servira pas à l'hôtel, mais le composite, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Ensuite le mode miroir signifie que l'image de l'écran supplémentaire est exactement la même que celle de l'iBook. Après la fameuse bidouille, tu peux accéder au mode étendu où le 2nd écran fonctionne comme une extension de celui de l'iBook. Tu peux y placer des palettes, un film, etc. comme si t n'avais qu'un très grand écran. Ex (à vérifier) : tu lances un film sur ta TV en regardant tes mails sur l'iBook (impossible en mode miroir).

Tiens une page apple sur l'iBook (les 2 câbles sont en bas à droite).


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2002)

Dans le temps, (faudrait vérifier sur les nouveaux modèles, mais ça doit être encore vrai), le tibook chauffait plus que l'ibook.

Comme le principe de précaution est à la mode, je ne saurais trop vous engager à consulter sur ce thème le fil sur le bar titré "c'est-y pour le bar ou pour les forums sérieux ?" (je ne vais pas le mettre en double, pour pas me faire frotter les oreilles par les modérateurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

PS Le bar : un bar avec de vrais morceaux d'infos dedans.

PPS : les pentium, ça chauffe plus encore, une bonne raison de plus de prendre un mac


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Novembre 2002)

Si c'est pour avoir une utilisation vraiment nomade, je prendrais l'iBook.

Si c'est plus sédentaire (mobilité occasionnelle style 1 X par semaine) et si tu fais beaucoup de vidéos-photos, je prendrais le Ti (l'écran est incomparable avec celui de l'iBook).

Le port PCMCIA peut être intéressant si un de tes ports FireWire tombe en rade (ça m'est arrivé sur mon Ti, ils sont assez fragiles). Et aussi bien sûr, si tu as besoin de connectiques supplémentaires (SCSI, etc ...).


----------



## MarcMame (23 Novembre 2002)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *Le port PCMCIA peut être intéressant si un de tes ports FireWire tombe en rade (ça m'est arrivé sur mon Ti, ils sont assez fragiles). Et aussi bien sûr, si tu as besoin de connectiques supplémentaires (SCSI, etc ...).  *


Ou d'un second port ethernet pour relier 2 réseau intranet ensemble, faire du firewall, un proxy... Et oui !


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Novembre 2002)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> * Ou d'un second port ethernet pour relier 2 réseau intranet ensemble, faire du firewall, un proxy... Et oui !  *



bref ça peut servir


----------



## MAR69 (23 Novembre 2002)

On reste toujours sur une première impression !
pour moi la première qualité d'un portable, c'est qu'il soit ...portable!! et en plus sans chichi. En regardant un Ti et notamment son écran , on a quand même tjs cette impression de fragilité.
je veux qu'il me suive partout donc qu'il puisse se loger ds le même sac que mes affaires.
Si je peux profiter de la lecture d'DVD sur une Tv , que demander de plus...
ce que je n'avais pas dit c'est que sur mon bureau j'ai déjà un bel outil qui me donne entière satisfaction : G4533.

vous l'aurez compris, mon choix se tourne définitivement vers le ibook et je laisse la fin des stocks de Ti de la F...à ceux qui en expriment le besoin.

Merci à tous pour votre aide
@+


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MAR69:</font><hr />* On reste toujours sur une première impression !
pour moi la première qualité d'un portable, c'est qu'il soit ...portable!! et en plus sans chichi. En regardant un Ti et notamment son écran , on a quand même tjs cette impression de fragilité.
je veux qu'il me suive partout donc qu'il puisse se loger ds le même sac que mes affaires.
Si je peux profiter de la lecture d'DVD sur une Tv , que demander de plus...
ce que je n'avais pas dit c'est que sur mon bureau j'ai déjà un bel outil qui me donne entière satisfaction : G4533.

vous l'aurez compris, mon choix se tourne définitivement vers le ibook et je laisse la fin des stocks de Ti de la F...à ceux qui en expriment le besoin.

Merci à tous pour votre aide
@+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

bon raisonnement et bon choix


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2002)

j'ai eu une utilisation ultra-nomade  (déplacement tous les jours) et le TI était impeccable pour cela. La question de la fragilité est déplacée, il est très solide. Il y a juste le problème de la peinture qui s'écaille ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Novembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai eu une utilisation ultra-nomade  (déplacement tous les jours) et le TI était impeccable pour cela. La question de la fragilité est déplacée, il est très solide. Il y a juste le problème de la peinture qui s'écaille ...  *



il reste qu'un iBook est moins encombrant, moins cher (donc moins stressant de l'apporter avec soi), moins remarqué (et suscite moins les vils désirs), donc quelque part plus pratique à ballader.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (23 Novembre 2002)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai aussi failli annuler ma commande du zibook 800 pour prendre le ti...
Mais quand j'ai réfléchis, par rapport à mon utilisation: net + itunes+ un peu de photos et du traitement de texte l'ibook suffit largement. J'ai préféré garder mon pc pour les jeux avec mon 22" et brancher l'ibook dessus plutot que de m'en séparer et prendre le ti.
En plus, ce problème de peinture je trouve ca très ch***t. Au niveau de l'airport, je crois qu'il y a pbm, et il a 'l'air' plus costaud l'ibbok pour le trimbaler partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca c chacun son choix et c finance je pense


----------



## mac_steph (23 Novembre 2002)

Je suis un utilisateur d'iBook comblé. Mais je reconnais que si l'iBook me permet de tout faire (vidéo, photo(shop), lecture de DVD, net, etc.), il ne reste *qu'un excellent compagnon à un G4 de bureau* qui, lui, sait encoder en MPEG2, et fait des rendus bcp plus rapidement que mon iBook.
Je dois dire aussi que je le trimbale tout les jours, qu'il a la coque un peu marquée à cause de ses nombreux voyages, mais que ça me fait moins mal au coeur que si c'était un Titanium !!! Et puis je trouve que ça lui donne un certain charme.


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Novembre 2002)

Le truc emmerdant quand on a un Ti c'est que l'on a plus de prétexte pour acheter un PM G4. La bête étant tellement polyvalente (puissance, écran ultra confortable, G4 ...) .... Quand on a un iBook, au moins cela nous autorise à pouvoir acheter une tour tout en gardant notre tranquiilité d'esprit


----------



## Cricri (25 Novembre 2002)

J'ai pas vu de commentaires a propos du fait que l'un est un G3 et l'autre un G4. Pour Mac OS X, un G4 c'est mieux non ? C'est pas même indispensable ?!


----------



## olivier.audy (25 Novembre 2002)

Quitte a passer pour un ronchon.

A mon avis, a l'heure actuelle, il est preferable d'acheter un G4 en effet, a cause de la gourmandise d'OS X.

Perso je n'hésiterai pas, une seule seconde.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Novembre 2002)

bien vu. tibook 1ghz = ibook g3' + eMac g4

je me pose la même question en ce moment mais je crois que je vais choisir le titanium 867Mhz ou 999 Mhz ATI64 pour macOS X et regarder les dvd car je n'ai rien d'autre. le 1ghz vaut un 2x867 hz.
avec 40 go de disque et 500+0 de RAM car c'est trop tard pour les offres

C'est dommage pour l'ibook car l'ibook 12' est vraiment tout petit et sympa et solide mais c'est un gadget de poche pour lequel on ne se pose pas de questions quant il s'agit de l'emporter. par contre pour l'évolution...bof

sinon je détourne de l'argent, de toute façpn

la peinture des nouveaux modèles a changé, je crois. 

j'espère que mon tibook tiendra le coup. j'ai déjà subi des accidents de portables mac dont un Duo 270c et je suis content qu'ils aient marché encore après quelques cascades impressionnantes (avec ou sans fil). est ce que la garantie apple couvre l'écran ? 

evidemment l'écran 15' est plus cher et plus fragile. j'ai entendu dire que le clavier frottait contre l'écran dans le premier modèle ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alextraordinaire:</font><hr />*  j'ai entendu dire que le clavier frottait contre l'écran dans le premier modèle ?
*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est ce qu'on a dit aussi. Pour posséder le premier modèle, je n'ai jamais rencontrer aucun problème de traces créees par les touches sur l'écran. Par contre les pixels morts sont bien une réalité pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand tu dis qu'1 Ghz vaut 2X 867, je ne crois pas que cela soit vraiment comparable. Pour faure marcher l'OS, je crois que je préfère un bi-867 (d'ailleurs les rumeurs prédisent des bi-pros pour les PB's de 2003 -avec la chaleur dégagé, ils ne fonctionneront qu'au-dessus du cercle polaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -). Mais je préfère là-dessus laisser parler les experts


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2002)

La taille de l'iBook est sont seul avantage. On ne peut même pas parler du poids pour 200g  de différence, c'est rien. Par contre le G4 peut être utile pour OS X et quelques autres applis. Mais en jeux l'iBook s'en sort plutôt bien comme je l'ai vu sur un ancien 700. Quand à la tour en complément c'est utile même si on a un TI, car les cartes mères sont plus rapides et tous tourne plus vite ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Novembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Quand à la tour en complément c'est utile même si on a un TI, car les cartes mères sont plus rapides et tous tourne plus vite ...  *



coll, comme ça je pourrais quand même m'offrir une tour en 2003


----------



## Kzimir (27 Novembre 2002)

Idem, j'ai un Quicksilver 733 et je pense m'offrir un p'tit iBook en plus. Ou alors revendre et prendre le Ti 800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfff... J'a ienvie d'en faire un élevage de ces bestioles


----------



## cham (27 Novembre 2002)

Kzimir a dit:
			
		

> * Pfff... J'a ienvie d'en faire un élevage de ces bestioles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu arrives à les faire se reproduire, donne moi le truc, j'y arrive pas !


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Novembre 2002)

Kzimir a dit:
			
		

> * Idem, j'ai un Quicksilver 733 et je pense m'offrir un p'tit iBook en plus. Ou alors revendre et prendre le Ti 800
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te conseille de prendre l'iBook .... deux machines c'est le top !



			
				Kzimir a dit:
			
		

> *Pfff... J'a ienvie d'en faire un élevage de ces bestioles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je crois que tu n'es pas le seul


----------



## Kzimir (27 Novembre 2002)

Tu rêves ? Secret de fabrication !!!...


----------



## Kzimir (27 Novembre 2002)

Le prob après, c'est pour synchroniser les mails, adresses, tout ça...
Enfin, ça risque d'être un peu saoulant à chaque fois


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr />* Le prob après, c'est pour synchroniser les mails, adresses, tout ça...
Enfin, ça risque d'être un peu saoulant à chaque fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est clair que le plus ennuyeux c'est le pb des mails. Dans ta situation, je ne consulterais mes mails que sur le portable.

à moins que quelqu'un connaissent une solution pour que les mails soient envoyés à deux "Entourage" différents ou un truc comme ça (mais je ne vois pas comment c'est possible techniquement).


----------



## Kzimir (27 Novembre 2002)

Ben, en laissant les messages sur le serveur, ça peut marcher... Mais bon, pas des plus pratique, faut bien vider le serveur de temps en temps, sinon 2 vidéos en pièce jointe et c'est fini...

En gros, la config qui tue : G4 pour bosser, uniquement pour bosser

iBook - Ti pour les fortunés, pour mails / Internet et la vadrouille...

Ca revient un peu cher, mais sinon ça peut ét trop bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, qu isait, j'aurai peut être un iBook dans pas longtemps ! J'ai plus qu'à me trouver du taf


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Novembre 2002)

laisser tes mails sur le serveur c'est pas vraiment une solution quand tu dois répondre à une trentaine de mails par jours ....

et d'un côté,a avoir comme unique machine de travail un portable, c'est pas l'idéal non plus ...

et de l'autre côté, ne pas avoir de portable, c'est pas évident ....

donc, on y revient il faut bien deux machines


----------



## Kzimir (27 Novembre 2002)

OK pour les deux, mais comment faire pour les synchroniser et par exemple garder les mêmes typos installées, même fichiers / documents de travail...
Je me vois mal passer Carbon Copy Cloner à chaque fois que je veux embarquer le portable...


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Novembre 2002)

tu peux préciser car je ne vois pas trop le problème là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu veux boosr sur un document particulier en déplacement, et bien tu en fais une copie sur ton iBook (via Ethernet).


----------



## Kzimir (27 Novembre 2002)

Bah, faudra à chaque fois se tapper la manip... Je sais, je fais ma feignasse ;-)


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Novembre 2002)

Kzimir a dit:
			
		

> * Bah, faudra à chaque fois se tapper la manip... Je sais, je fais ma feignasse ;-)   *



avoir deux machines, c'est être un peu fainéant de toutes façons ....


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Novembre 2002)

Synchroniser les mails ?

N'avez-vous jamais entendu parler du propocole IMAP ?

Si non, il est grand temps


----------



## Kzimir (27 Novembre 2002)

Pourquoi fainéant ? C'est d uboulot de faire les updates sur les deux !


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Kzimir:</font><hr />*







Pourquoi fainéant ? C'est d uboulot de faire les updates sur les deux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

sûr,
par contre tu fais bosser une machine pendant que tu surfes sur l'autres ... quoiqu'avec le multi-tâches, c'est déjà possible (selon le boulot que tu donnes à la machine).
OS X: encore un truc pour nous empêcher d'avoir 2 machines


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Synchroniser les mails ?

N'avez-vous jamais entendu parler du propocole IMAP ?

Si non, il est grand temps    *<hr /></blockquote>
non, je ne me suis jamais intéressé à ça.
Tu peux expiquer l'intérêt ?  Merci


----------



## nekura (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />* 
non, je ne me suis jamais intéressé à ça.
Tu peux expiquer l'intérêt ?  Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

IMAP4 est un protocole qui permet de consulter le contenu d'une boîte mail. A première vue, en lisant ça, on se dit "ben c'est la même chose que POP3". Et bien non, il existe un paquet de différences :

POP3 : 
- A la base, un protocole pour récupérer des mails sur un serveur, et les stocker en local sur son ordinateur. Rien ne reste sur le serveur à la base, mais on peut quand même lui demander de ne pas effacer les messages du serveur. Du coup, difficile de synchroniser le mail sur plusieurs ordinateurs, le premier qui relève récupère les mails...
- Ne gère qu'un seul dossier, la boîte de réception
- Permet de visualiser les en-têtes seulement, pour choisir les messages à télécharger sur son ordinateur.

IMAP4 :
- A la base, un protocole de gestion de boîte mail distante. Les mails restent sur le serveur (on peut toutefois en garder une copie locale comme cache, ou archive, ou copie offline). On consulte et on gère tout à distance. Du coup, plusieurs ordinateurs peuvent manipuler la même boîte mail, et être parfaitement synchronisés.
- Gère les dossiers, une "corbeille", et la possibilité de mettre des flags sur un message
- Permet de visualiser les en-têtes seulement
- Permet de "s'abonner" à seulement certains des dossiers de sa boîte, pour par exemple accélérer la relève de mails dans des conditions nomades difficiles.

IMAP4 est un protocole beaucoup plus puissant et riche que POP3. Toutefois, IMAP4 n'est pas disponible chez tous les fournisseurs mail. Netcourrier et .mac, par exemple, fournissent ce service, mais ce n'est pas le cas de wanadoo et de bien d'autres. On ne peut donc en profiter que si le service mail qu'on a choisi le supporte.

Il faut aussi un logiciel client mail qui le supporte, mais ça commence à être très courant. Mail et Entourage, notamment, le gèrent. C'est d'ailleurs actuellement le meilleur moyen d'accéder à une boîte MS Exchange depuis un mac, en l'absence de client outlook.

Pour info, ce protocole est celui utilisé par défaut par .mac. Personnellement, j'ai plusieurs machines, et je gère sans le moindre problème mes différentes boîtes entre mon cube, mon portable, mon ordi au boulot, etc. C'est fait pour


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr />* 

IMAP4 est un protocole qui permet de consulter le contenu d'une boîte mail. A première vue, en lisant ça, on se dit "ben c'est la même chose que POP3". Et bien non, il existe un paquet de différences :
*<hr /></blockquote>

merci beaucoup de nous faire partager ta science.

Je suis sur la Poste et il n'y a que iMap (et pas iMap4), donc ça ne marche pas ???

je suis obligé d'aller sur netcourrier ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Novembre 2002)

Je me réponds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LaPoste ne permet pas l'iMap4.

je me suis fait une adresse sur Netourrier et ai configuré Entourage pour rappatrier le courrier : tout march et c'est vraiment classe l'iMap4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un truc bizarre : les messages à destination de Netcourrier que je reçois sur Entourage disparaissent dès que je les ai lu (de la boîte Entourage) mais restent sur le serveur Netcourrier. Est-ce normal docteur ?

Ouuups, j'oublie que je poste dans un forum iBook .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rappelle que le rapport avec le sujet est que l'iMap4 est une raison de plus pour craquer pour un iBook en tant que deuxième machine.
iMap + iBook =   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

discrets les experts en ce moment


----------



## Kzimir (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />* 
OS X: encore un truc pour nous empêcher d'avoir 2 machines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Pffff, sont chiants chez Apple...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Novembre 2002)

pour mémoire : 
le tibook fait 12000 Millions d'opérations par seconde
(12000 MTOPS)

l'ibook fait à peine 1000 MTOPS

donc le tibook est moins cher que 2 ibooks
mais 10x plus puissant en terme de puissance de calcul brute

mac OS X prend 64 Mo de mémoire

pour le prix d'un titanium on a un emac + un ibook


au fait j'ai appris que Doom3 ne fonctionnerait pas sur Tibook (même avec 64 Mo l'ATI ne suit pas)
quel dommage mais bon, le marché des cartes graphiques et le marché des portables n'ont rien à voir


----------



## nekura (28 Novembre 2002)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * merci beaucoup de nous faire partager ta science.*


*

Lol, que voilà un bien grand mot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr />
Je suis sur la Poste et il n'y a que iMap (et pas iMap4), donc ça ne marche pas ???

je suis obligé d'aller sur netcourrier ?  <hr /></blockquote>

En fait, "imap4" c'est la version 4 du protocole imap (et la seule utilisée), tout comme "pop3" est la version 3 du protocole pop et la seule utilisée également 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si la poste fait de l'imap, c'est donc bien ce que tu cherches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant à Entourage, je ne connais pas trop, je développe une allergie aigue à Microsoft ces temps-ci.

Bon, ceci étant dit, revenons au sujet de départ : iBook vs Titanium.
Je vais vous donner mon avis, en tant qu'ancien possesseur d'ibook, et tout nouveau possesseur de titanium.

Ces deux machines sont très belles, mais carrément pas destinées au même usage, à mon humble avis.
L'ibook est une machine très nomade, solide, petit, relativement léger, et assez discret s'il faut le sortir dans un tgv par exemple. La taille de son écran et ses performances un peu en deçà de celles du Ti la confinent toutefois dans un usage pas trop violent (mais on peut quand même faire des choses fort sympathiques avec)

Le titanium est plus délicat à transporter de par sa taille et son apparente fragilité ; par contre, ses performances et son incroyable écran en font une machine très pro avec laquelle il fait bon travailler ou jouer.

Personnellement, je suis peu nomade (un déplacement 1 à 2 fois par mois) mais j'apprécie de pouvoir emmener avec moi ce sur quoi je travaille, et je regarde également pas mal de DVD. J'ai également quelques activités assez consommatrices en puissance (je code parfois en java, et c'est un langage gourmand).

Après m'être senti un peu à l'étroit dans mon iBook 500, je prends donc à partir de ce soir mes aises avec son grand cousin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais si j'en avais eu un autre usage, j'aurais probablement conservé mon iBook.
*


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr />* 

En fait, "imap4" c'est la version 4 du protocole imap (et la seule utilisée), tout comme "pop3" est la version 3 du protocole pop et la seule utilisée également 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si la poste fait de l'imap, c'est donc bien ce que tu cherches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>

cool


----------



## cham (28 Novembre 2002)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * OS X: encore un truc pour nous empêcher d'avoir 2 machines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est plutôt pour t'obliger à acheter un cluster de macs pour pouvoir redimmensionner une fenêtre correctement !


----------



## pajorala (3 Décembre 2002)

Peut-on transporter le Titanium dans un TopCase dans un sac rembouré type vendu par Apple Store? Pas facile lorsque l'on circule à moto.

Je ne suis toujours pas décidé entre Ibook et Titanium. 2 critères : G4 et transportable.


----------



## Sir (3 Décembre 2002)

Franchement je serais toi , j'acheterai le 800 12'1 avec un max de ram et c'est parti !!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Franchement je serais toi , j'acheterai le 800 12'1 avec un max de ram et c'est parti !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idem !

Quand je lis qu'on peut pas faire tourner OS X avec un G3 (et donc avec un iBook), c'est vraiment E X A G É R É.
OS X tourne mieux sur un G3 800 qu'un G4 400, l'Altivec ne fait pas tout.

Et quant aux calculs du style "120000000000" d'opérations par seconde, soit rien à voir avec l'iBook, je ne crois pas que ce soit un mode de comparaison très pertinent


----------



## Jacen (7 Décembre 2002)

Est-ce qu'il y a une grande différence d'autonomie entre ibook et powerbook?


----------



## decoris (7 Décembre 2002)

non... lle Ti consomme plus, mais sa batterie est meilleure.

seul l'ibook 14 est meilleur que les autres.


----------

